# * July 2015 bump buddies *



## k4th

So a couple of use we're chatting on another thread and looking for somewhere to keep in touch with each other. 

If you're expecting in July too & looking for a buddy - feel free to say :hi:


----------



## fuschia

This will do fine!

How lovely to have a little group :).


----------



## k4th

:happydance:

How have you been feeling today? 

I've been wanting really salty food. I think it's because I'm drinking so much rather than being a real craving though. 

Did you have an early scan in your first pregnancy? Are early scans on your tummy or internal? I had enough internals to last a lifetime whilst ttc on clomid!


----------



## fuschia

Hey!

I have been feeling a bit nauseous- generally through the day but nothing to shout about!

I'm still mega paranoid! I think I will be until a scan hopefully calms me down!

I'm had a scan at 7 weeks and it was an internal yes ! I think she said we could try abdominally but at that stage it's much clearer internally!

With d d- salty sausages were my main craving ! Pepperamis stacked in the fridge! 

I have seen some red circle patches on my tongue which wernt there before- have u heard of this?

A quick Google suggested maybe hormone changes could cause them! Not raised or anything !

Also today I did another cb digi and got 2-3


----------



## k4th

I know what you mean about paranoid. I do have on & off sore bbs and I keep poking at them to make absolutely sure they still hurt!

I'm so tempted to go & get a digi to see if I get 2-3. That must mean good hormone levels and that's a good sign!!! 

This will be our last baby so I'm trying to sit on some of my anxiety and enjoy the "lasts". It's hard sometimes though

Eta: I haven't heard of the tongue thing before. Crazy how our hormones can affect us!!


----------



## jodilee6

Hi ladies, can I tentatively join you :flower:

My name is Jodie and I got my BFP today after 15 months TTC#2, I'm still in shock and can't believe it!

Based on LMP my due date will be 26th July :)


----------



## fuschia

Hi !! Well all three of us have waited a long time for that bfp for #2 ! For me it was cycle 16 .

Welcome- I got bfp in Saturday and by lmp my due date is 24th July but I think it will be a few days later as I oved cd 19 :)


----------



## jodilee6

I have no idea when I ov'd this month, I'd stopped tracking and had actually gone to the DRs for tests. I only tested as I was going to make an appt next week (due to lack of AF!) and thought I should just check first!


----------



## k4th

Hi jodilee

I was in month 25 of ttc when I got my bfp last week. Congratulations!!!! Hope you're feeling well! :)

Eta: my due date is 25th July based on ov rather than lmp. Not that drs believe me - they're saying I'm a week ahead :dohh:


----------



## Calcifer

Hi there! I'm so glad there's a wee July group! I'm a tentative joiner too as nervous still at this point, but am due July 17!

I've been analysing my symptoms like crazy - CM, no CM, cramps, no cramps, no sore boobs... I got a bit of nausea at night last week but that seems to have abated, I am just more tired really and solidly bloated but nothing more to report.

Look forward to sharing this time with you!


----------



## fuschia

The syptoms thing is a bit stressful isnt it!

I dont thin kI have any symptoms today - I feel a bit nauseous but Im not sure if thats just nerves of mega early pregnancy!

Keep tellingmyself the best thing I can do is chill out! But its easier said than done ! xx


----------



## k4th

I'm symptom spotting too. My sore bbs seem to come and go. Yesterday they were only sore when prodded, today they're sore whenever I move :shrug:

But I felt a bit sick a couple of days ago & don't feel that at all today. 

Thanks for letting me know the early scan is internal fuschia. I'm a little bit nervous of that in case it irritates my cervix. With a blood clotting problem if I start bleeding I might not stop. Just another thing to worry about!!!

Am still having moments of disbelief & totally overwhelming happiness. I just wish someone could say "it will all be fine" so I didn't also have moments of panic. 

Oh & is anyone having disrupted sleep? I'm waking several times from 5am - only for a few minutes each time, but I feel exhausted with this broken sleep.


----------



## fuschia

I know what you mean k4th - i said to hubby is we could just pop into a time machine and know that we will have our much wanted and longed for second baby next year then I could relax and enjoy this s it may be the last time!

I have bee sleeping fine ! no problems there- in fact I think i'm a bit more tired than usual.

Also a bit more hungry - but I feel like both of these things sometimes when Im not pregant so I have no idea if they are linked!

My boobs have te occssional tingle or shoting type pain but nothing constant- I just had a good grope of them in theoffice just now to check! Dont worry - Im the only one here now!

If you are worried about an internal perhaps you couls ask if they can try abdominally? think I had the choice but she did say it prob easie to go straight for internal xx but in your case it may make more sense to try abdominlly x


----------



## k4th

Lol - I'm laughing at you poking boobs in the office fuschia!! & it's so hard to find the balance isn't it??! I really want to enjoy this because it will be my last if all goes well, but doubts keep creeping in :(

I talked to hubby & we've decided to refuse an internal scan. We'll wait to see what date they send us, but if it's much before when I think I'm 7 weeks then I'm going to have to call and make a fuss :wacko:

I spoke too soon about the sickness - just threw up :sick: don't feel sick/nauseous though. Better out than in!! Sorry possibly tmi!!

I know what you mean about being hungry. I could eat all day! I think that's psychological though - I could always eat all day I just manage to stop myself usually. Had a real desire for toast dipped in ketchup today - resisted co zita hardly the healthiest of snacks!!


----------



## jodilee6

My symptoms so far are:

Sore boobs on and off
Cramping on and off
Tiredness
Congestion (tho this could just be a cold coming!)

I've not had any sickness or nausea yet and fingers crossed it stays that way, I had zero sickness with LO :)


----------



## fuschia

K4th is it silly that I am jelous that ou threw up!?

I've just been feeling a bit weak and tired.

I've had a few cramps too- kinda all over! Bit in middle and bit at the sides !


----------



## fuschia

If they think your further along than you are then won't you get quite an early scan date?

I'm going to get mine privately as won't get one otherwise ! I want to try and hold out till 7 weeks 4days as I think I'm a bit behind by a few days but who knows if I'll cave and go a week early!

Good for you refusing internal if that's what's right for you x


----------



## k4th

Jodilee - I didn't have much sickness with dd first time around. I had nausea but not much actual chucking up. Hope you're lucky & avoid being sick this time around too. 

Fuschia - I get the symptom jealousy :hugs: when my bbs aren't sore I'm so desperate for them to be and I actually felt quite happy after being sick. It doesn't mean anything though & neither does you not feeling sick. I think they'll send me a scan for when I'm 6 weeks (they're going off my lmp date, but I know I ov'd cd22) so I know they won't be able to find anything on an abdominal scan so I'll have to call and make them move it to a week or so later when there's a chance they might find something. Are you in the uk? How do you find places to do private scans? :flower:


----------



## fuschia

Last time I googled private pregnancy scans Kent .

I went for a quite expensive one at 7 weeks as it was on a Sunday in this funny little emergent type clinic as I was desperate and was convinced I might have an ectopic!!

Then I went for some later scans ( 16 week gender and 28week 4d) somewhere a little closer to me so this time I will go there as they are close and their prices reasonable .

There are loads of places though that do private scans.

Most cost about £60 but 4d is more at my local clinic.

Whereabouts do you live ?

And everyone else too!?


----------



## k4th

Lol - didn't even think of google and I head there to answer all of my life questions!!!

I'm from lancashire. I will do a local search & see what I can find. I'm not sure about a 4d scan - they creep me out a little. No offence meant to anyone who likes/has them. They're just not for me.


----------



## fuschia

Tbh I don't think I would worry about getting a 4d scan again!

I wasn't that overwhelmed by it really!


----------



## k4th

I suppose it depends why you're doing the scan. Some people want to see what baby looks like. But if you want reassurance that everything is ok, that bit doesn't matter so much :shrug:

Just found a local clinic that does a scan covering all costs for £99. That seems a bit on the expensive side to me??


----------



## fuschia

Yes they vary a lot - the 1 I had at 7 weeks cost £90 3 years ago. When this clinic would have been only £50!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey ladies can I join? I'm due the 11th of July! We've been trying since my son was born pretty much ( or rather 6 weeks after) he turned two in October and we conceived 5 days later!! On the 6 year anniversary of the first time we met I had my bloods drawn at 17DPO- 503, 20 DPO- 1599, and 23DPO-4067. I had a silly ultra sound at 4weeks 6 days that I should have refused..... I was just a ball of emotions and wanted to see something!!! Of course they only saw the sac, but it measured 5 weeks so that was all good. I've been slightly sick on and off... I'd pay to have some insane symptoms lol. TMI- my nipples are tender, and I've been emotional... I think that catches me up a bit! I'm from Canada!


----------



## jodilee6

I'm from Bristol (uk) and private scans here are between £75-£100,
I'm really trying to convince OH to have one the week before Christmas, will be 9/10 weeks (I think) so we can announce at Christmas otherwise I'm going to have a very hard time trying to explain why I'm not drinking!


----------



## fuschia

The way I think about it for me is that for about 10 months now I have brrn spending a lot of money on reflexology/ acupuncture / pre seed eyc which I hope to not have to spend any more ! So every so often £60 on a scan to put out minds at rest is quite reasonable!

I think I'm quite lucky having the private clinic so close charging only £60! It's strange because usually everything around here is so expensive ! I live in Kent if I didn't mention?! South east .
Welcome feb4th !! Nice to have a lady in Canada ! Your a little ahead of us- at least your early early scan showed all was as it should be x


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm hoping for another ultrasound at 12 weeks... Since they haven't seen a heart beat yet... I imagine that will happen. Fingers crossed!! I'd love one on Christmas Eve! We have already told family and close friends. Only the people I would tell if I did MC, I figue it took us so long to get pregnant that I'm going to enjoy every second of it with the people I love! Do you have to pay for all scans in the Uk??


----------



## fuschia

No we don't - we are talking about private scans which we can get when we want and pay for at a private clinic . Our national health service funds 2 scans in a healthy low risk pregnancy . One at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks x 

Scan around Xmas would be amazing! We hope to have had an early scan at 7 weeks by then but won't be telling family etc till 12 weeks . That's the plan anyway :)


----------



## jodilee6

So today has been a no symptom day! I must admit I still don't believe it, I've just bought a digi test and will do it when OH is home later, just has not sunk in yet!


----------



## Calcifer

jodilee6 said:


> So today has been a no symptom day! I must admit I still don't believe it, I've just bought a digi test and will do it when OH is home later, just has not sunk in yet!

I'm so glad I'm not alone. I'm kind of worried because early on, like when I was just around 4 weeks and found out I was pregnant, I was feeling evening nausea and even once early morning on a long car ride. Since then though the nausea has all but disappeared. Then my breasts, which were tense, relaxed completely... Then the breasts came back again with very mild tenderness and being a tiny bit bigger and I've had some on and off mild cramping but apart from needing to go to bed much earlier than normal, I've had very few symptoms...

I just wish I could be *sure* there's something there!

Here in Ireland I'm going to get a private scan done at around 9 weeks and then the usual 12 week scan. That's it. So I have another 3/4 weeks of waiting and hoping.

My worst nightmare would be to find out that I've been thinking I'm x weeks pregnant when the pregnancy stopped a while back... not sure that's very common without a bleed, but I just hope that I don't get a bad surprise at the scan. I'm a big worrier so am not very relaxed about this process at all...


----------



## fuschia

Calcifer sounds like you have a good plan there ! I understand the worry but it's best to try our hardest to relax! Easier said than done I know!
I've had a pretty symptomless day too- started off feeling a bit nauseous but I've kept that away by eating!

I have been getting heartburn quite a lot ! Sounds weird I knkw and I thought it was a coincidence but happened again today and is only eaten my muesli and a baby bell mid morning ! Xx


----------



## jodilee6

Yep still pregnant here! 

I'm going to book in for a scan around 9/10 weeks as well I think :)


----------



## Calcifer

I do wonder about the nausea. I had it last week in the evenings but now it's only very mild if I get really tired. Otherwise nothing... Is it weird that has got better not worse?


----------



## jodilee6

Calcifer said:


> I do wonder about the nausea. I had it last week in the evenings but now it's only very mild if I get really tired. Otherwise nothing... Is it weird that has got better not worse?

Not weird at all! Embrace it while it's not around, I've discovered coffee which I previously loved is the only thing that turns my stomach. This is the same as with DS1 so I'm not overly surprised!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Oh okay, that's the same as here too. Although we only have one private ultrasound clinic in a city of 300,000. I used it once last pregnancy at 8 weeks... I had lost all symptoms and was so worried.

Calcifer That's my worst fear too... I Just keep my fingers and toes crossed that my little one is safe and sound. It's perfectly normal for symptoms to come and go!


----------



## Pinkee

Hi K4th! I'm crossing over w you.

Just got in to see my doctor today, blood draw and positive u/a so now I feel official. 
My levels should be back by Monday but that seems like forever. I have been second guessing everything. :wacko:
I live in Portland, Or and the only symptoms I have are sore bbs and some light cramping. Oh and I'm really thirsty.


----------



## fuschia

Pinkee hello and welcome! We are all a little obsessed with symptomsl over here ! As much good as it's doing us !

I'm waking earlier an I think it's hunger/ nausea that's doing it! Getting hungry quicker and I'm not dealing with it as well as usual- have a clear urgency to eat but I can't say there's anything I really fancy! So I'm just eating to keep my body happy !

Told one of my mummy friends yesterday- I had talked to her all the time about ttc and things I was trying so I felt it ok to tell her . I know it won't go any further and now I have someone I can talk to other than hubby which I think will help me !


----------



## k4th

:hi: pinkee - glad your levels all look good!!

Symptom-wise I had very few yesterday & so of course I panicked for a short while. There's nothing I can do except wait though. My bbs are still sore if I give them a strong poke & this morning I had to get up at 4am to go to the loo. Don't think I've done that for years!!! Hoping it's a good sign. Still not sleeping very well either - I'm waking several times a night - going straight back to sleep after seeing the clock but it's making me feel exhausted in the day. 

Fuschia - was it really exciting to tell someone else?? I'm bursting to in some ways but I'm such a private person I'd find it really difficult if lots of people knew & it didn't work out. Think we'll spill the beans after an early scan - just to close family. 

Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday - with a few symptoms thrown in!!


----------



## k4th

Calcifer said:


> I do wonder about the nausea. I had it last week in the evenings but now it's only very mild if I get really tired. Otherwise nothing... Is it weird that has got better not worse?

I googled this :blush: and it seems lots of women have symptoms that come and go in the first tri. I'm trying to bear that in mind & relax. Easier said than done though!!


----------



## fuschia

It was quite exciting yes - she was exited for me as she knows how long we have been trying and we would often sit and ponder what on earth was stopping it happening for me!

I have been back and had a look at the thread (bit like this one ) that I was part of with dd pregnancy and I was saying the same things about not having any symptoms some days . It's pretty normal I believe ! 

It's just at this stage we have nothing else to tell us everything is as it should be like scans etc so we grasp hold of symptoms as reassurance !

X


----------



## fuschia

Oh dear - feeling a bit emotional and anxious and worried ! Taking it out big time on dh! 

Got to stop!


----------



## k4th

fuschia said:


> Oh dear - feeling a bit emotional and anxious and worried ! Taking it out big time on dh!
> 
> Got to stop!

Oh dear :hugs: it's surprising how stressful this can be isn't it? I'm having an early night because I know I'm tired & grumpy. Maybe do something to relax - have a bath or take a little walk :hugs:

Hubby took dd out today so I could have a rest & instead I started painting the spare room :dohh: We've been meaning to get around to it for ages. Don't know what came over me!! And then I googled and of course every website I came across said "don't decorate until at least second trimester". It seems the chance of modern day paint fumes causing problems are tiny & we're in a newly built house so no worries about old paint/chemicals etc but still - I'm kicking myself because it's given me something to worry about :(

I need this early night to calm down!!!


----------



## fuschia

I painted dds room the day after my bfp!!

The paint nowadays I'm pretty sure doesn't have he bad stuff and fumes it used to !

We have a new build house too! 

Good idea having an early night :)


----------



## k4th

Feel much better knowing I'm not the only one fuschia! I'm sure there'd be uproar if paint nowadays was toxic in any way :thumbup:

That said, I've had a bit of a down day. Symptomless. Feel normal & not all that "pregnant". I really want to be excited but I'm super anxious today. I'm thinking of buying a cb digi test to see if I get a 3+ now I'm over 5 weeks but the though of it saying anything else scares me so much :cry:

Want this little bean so so much! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## jodilee6

k4th said:


> Feel much better knowing I'm not the only one fuschia! I'm sure there'd be uproar if paint nowadays was toxic in any way :thumbup:
> 
> That said, I've had a bit of a down day. Symptomless. Feel normal & not all that "pregnant". I really want to be excited but I'm super anxious today. I'm thinking of buying a cb digi test to see if I get a 3+ now I'm over 5 weeks but the though of it saying anything else scares me so much :cry:
> 
> Want this little bean so so much!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Also feeling (mostly) non pregnant here! I'm going to go to the drs tomorrow and actually refer myself to the midwife, I'm also tempted to do another digi midweek and see if it updates :)

I say mostly non pregnant, I walked round Xmas markets yesterday and I'm really feeling it in my hips/ pelvis now. I had bad SPD last pregnancy and it looks like it's back with a vengeance :(


----------



## k4th

Glad it's not just me thinking of poas again!! Am I right in thinking that at 5 weeks it should read 3+? 

I had some spd at the end of my pregnancy & felt that a little this morning - only very very faintly. Now I have some very very mild cramping though as well. Trying really hard not to panic. 

Sorry it seems like your spd is back jodilee - it's not fun!!


----------



## jodilee6

k4th said:


> Glad it's not just me thinking of poas again!! Am I right in thinking that at 5 weeks it should read 3+?
> 
> I had some spd at the end of my pregnancy & felt that a little this morning - only very very faintly. Now I have some very very mild cramping though as well. Trying really hard not to panic.
> 
> Sorry it seems like your spd is back jodilee - it's not fun!!

In theory yes you should get a 3+ but it all depends on how concentrated your pee is! I was going to wait until 5+3 atleast before doing a digi just to make sure!

SPD is the main reason why this will be our last baby, I can't go through pregnancy more than twice, the pain is just too much at the end but I never wanted LO to be an only child


----------



## fuschia

Hey ladies - sorry to hear about the spd - something I have no experience of but I imagine it's very painful!

No symptoms today - mild cramps going on though .

I considered buying a digi today but I didn't as I decided that the outcome wouldn't make me feel any better or worse at this stage but if you will be reassured seeing 3+ then go for it!!!

I'm in a good mood today ! Not like yesterday - feeling like I may as well enjoy this as i reminded myself just how lucky I feel to be pregnant in the first place! I honestly was starting to think this wouldn't happen for us - so I am going to dwell on this thought or a while and hope it gets me all the way to an early scan ! Lol


----------



## Pinkee

You guys are so not alone. I have done 12 tests in 7 days, and I almost picked up one on the way to work!
I'm glad I didn't. Besides cramping, I really have no other symptoms today.

Been pretty obsessed with diet plans though. And napping. I just want my results from my labs. I really want over 100. Is that too much to ask for a 15dpo blood draw?


----------



## Calcifer

I don't dare buy another pregnancy test... I'm afraid the result wouldn't satisfy me and then I'd be freaking out again :wacko:

I'm going to base my analysis on the fact that a) I haven't seen AF since she was due 3 weeks ago and b) on the few symptoms I've had (slightly uncomfortable boobies, cramps)

My latest freak-out, apart from not feeling too many symptoms, is that I overheat in bed and I feel like I overheated too much last night... I am worried that can cause a m/c as they say a fever can cause one... Obviously the minute I woke up I cooled down but...

Any thoughts?

Hope everyone out there is feeling well! Or feeling symptoms, if that is the preferred status :haha:


----------



## k4th

Hi calcifer - I'm swinging your way this morning & am resolved not to test again!! After my panic yesterday I've realised that lines (or numbers on a digi) are only going to stop me worrying for about 24 hours. And that's not worth £10!!! I just need to try to relax as that is what's best for me & bubs. 

Embarrassingly I think my cramping yesterday was actually trapped wind. Had my first preggo. fizzy drink yesterday and it clearly disagreed with me :blush:

I've had some overheating too - not so much at night but dizzy spells and hot flushes after a hot shower. I think increased progesterone can cause hot flushes - so that's a good sign. And they usually are just flushes - they're gone within a few minutes. A fever can last days and can range from mild to severe. Plus - it's a sign that something else is wrong and your immune system is battling a real illness. I'm sure you'll be fine with a few hot moments. Although I can sympathise - they were my main side effect on clomid & they are not comfortable!! :hugs:


----------



## k4th

Pinkee said:


> You guys are so not alone. I have done 12 tests in 7 days, and I almost picked up one on the way to work!
> I'm glad I didn't. Besides cramping, I really have no other symptoms today.
> 
> Been pretty obsessed with diet plans though. And napping. I just want my results from my labs. I really want over 100. Is that too much to ask for a 15dpo blood draw?

When do you get results pinkee?? Good luck!!! Have everything crossed you get good numbers!!


----------



## k4th

Just been to the loo and had one small but bright red spot of blood. 

So scared :cry:


----------



## jodilee6

k4th said:


> Just been to the loo and had one small but bright red spot of blood.
> 
> So scared :cry:

I had this with my first pregnancy, an early scan showed it was just implantation bleeding (or similar) if it's only a small amount I wouldn't panic but by all means call the midwife or EPU who should be able to arrange a scan and put your mind to rest :)

Try and chill out for a bit and drink plenty of fluids, it's probably nothing to worry about :)


----------



## k4th

Sent hubby out for a cb digi. Completely caved on this mornings resolve. Will do anything that might make me feel better :(


----------



## fuschia

K4th - sounds like that's nothing to worry about considering how small and could have come from anywhere ! Have u had any more? I expect your checking all the time? What did the cb digi say?


----------



## k4th

Fuschia - I had a little brown spotting about an hour ago. But had to really look for it iykwim? Hubby has bought cb digi but because I've been drinking so much water today I'm worried that everything will be really diluted. And if I don't get a 3+ I'm going to be devastated (I used ff when ttc so know exactly when I ov'd). So I'm waiting until fmu. I did do a cheap opk though - cut off was 30mlu with really diluted urine and it came up really dark before the control line even showed. 

I was so worried without anything to worry about so now I'm just beside myself!! And tomorrow's scan will be internal which we were going to refuse but now feel like I have no choice as I'm so anxious. I can't seem to get a grip & calm down :cry:


----------



## fuschia

Have you git a scan arranged for tomorrow now because of the bleeding ? That will ease your mind :)

i hope you will be ok and it's just your baby nestling in and things adjusting - bleeds can happen for so many reasons can't they . I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## k4th

Thanks hun. Yes the scan is because of the bleeding. I think it's going to be a long night.


----------



## fuschia

Well I will look forward to being updated with good news . Very interested to hear what it looks like in there at this stage !

I hope it will be reassuring for you x


----------



## Pinkee

Hang in there K4th, some bleeding is normal, unless you fill a pad you shouldn't stress. I'm really happy about you getting a scan tomorrow! 

Calicifer - I have been stressed over getting too hot too! I lectured hubby on keeping heat off at night I woke up sweating this morning. Totally through my day off.

Every big cramp sends me to the loo.
Every morning I wake up and evaluate if I feel pregnant before I move.

My hcg level came back as a 63. I was really disappointed. It falls in a safe range for 15dpo, and I don't have another test scheduled yet because my regular doctor is off for the holidays and the male That's in her place just doesn't feel the urgency. 

Boo for today girls.


----------



## k4th

Pinkee - sorry it's not as high as you would have liked but it is a good number. Some people still aren't getting positive pregnancy tests at 15 dpo & you'd score on them all :flower: 

Afm - cb digi this morning says pregnant 3+ at 5 weeks & 3 days so I'm hoping and praying that everything is ok. Hardly slept & feel rough this morning - have to go to a meeting at work before I can go for my scan.


----------



## lucy1

I've had some spotting too.

Last Thursday night I had some pink watery bleeding after going to the toilet. It only happened that once. Then the next night it happened again, I wiped a good amount of red wine colour then it went. My cm is a tan/brown colour. 

I haven't contacted anyone yet as I'm not in pain, I also got my cb digi 3+ which reassured me and I've had the symptoms before in a previous pregnancy and I had a SCH. I'm going to mention it to my midwife next week but take it as easy as I can until then.


----------



## k4th

Thanks Lucy - it's good to hear other peoples experiences. I didn't have any spotting with my first which is probably why it's scaring me so much. Just in the waiting room now. Haven't had any more spotting since yesterday.


----------



## fuschia

Good luck k4th xxxxx


----------



## jodilee6

Good luck for the scan!

Dropped off my booking in form to the midwife this morning? Apparently they are quite busy so I probably won't be seen until the new year!


----------



## k4th

Ah jodilee that's a shame :( sorry to hear you'll have to wait. 

Afm - all was fine at the scan. No evidence of any active bleeding. Saw one sac & one yolk but not much else. To be expected at just over 5 weeks. They were very reassuring and have booked me in for another scan on 11th December to check development. Just need to keep a cool head :)

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## jodilee6

That's great news :)

I kinda expected not to be seen until the new year, going to book up a private scan this week :D


----------



## Pinkee

My RE has already sent me on, I'm out looking for an OB. And because I never expected to be expecting....I lost my insurance card and had to request a new one.


----------



## KelBez

Hey there,

I'm Kelly, 6+2, 2nd baby! Very excited, nice to meet everyone!


----------



## fuschia

K4th- great news about scan - bet your counting down days now till next one on 11th! I plan to go for a scan on 9th.
Been feeling a lot of action today ladies! Lots of mild cramps- all on general right Hand side!

With dd I had the same thing - between 6 and 7. Weeks which made me go for the early scan as I was paranoid about ectopic !

Can anyone else say they feel all their feelings on one side ? It's not painful- worst it's been is a bit discomforting but I'm not panicking as I had this with dd but it still worries me !!

Welcome members- quite a few second babies in here x


----------



## k4th

:hi: Kelly! Welcome to July bump buddies :flower:

Fuschia - yes very relieved & YES counting down the days already to the next scan. And got my booking appointment through today with the midwife on 22nd dec :happydance: I haven't had much feeling at all today - had some cramping yesterday but it was all a bit all over the place. It's good if you have the same pains as first time round though!!

I've had a little more spotting today. As there was no active bleeding & squirt looked ok yesterday I'm feeling pretty calm about it right now. That could still change though - I can go from zero to panic in no time!!


----------



## Pinkee

Fought a bit of nausea off and on today, nothing major just a hint of it here and there.


----------



## k4th

Pinkee said:


> Fought a bit of nausea off and on today, nothing major just a hint of it here and there.

I've had a few hints of it the last couple of days. Particularly when in public toilets - the smell of the cleaning products (or other) makes me feel a bit nauseous. :sick:


----------



## jodilee6

k4th said:


> Pinkee said:
> 
> 
> Fought a bit of nausea off and on today, nothing major just a hint of it here and there.
> 
> I've had a few hints of it the last couple of days. Particularly when in public toilets - the smell of the cleaning products (or other) makes me feel a bit nauseous. :sick:Click to expand...

I see your nausea and raise it by throwing up breakfast in the work toilet :sick:

Now I feel pregnant! Oh the joys :D


----------



## k4th

jodilee6 said:


> k4th said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkee said:
> 
> 
> Fought a bit of nausea off and on today, nothing major just a hint of it here and there.
> 
> I've had a few hints of it the last couple of days. Particularly when in public toilets - the smell of the cleaning products (or other) makes me feel a bit nauseous. :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> I see your nausea and raise it by throwing up breakfast in the work toilet :sick:
> 
> Now I feel pregnant! Oh the joys :DClick to expand...

Little bit jealous lol!


----------



## k4th

It is 7.40pm and if I make it to 8pm before caving & going to bed I will be amazed. 

I'm sooooooo exhausted!!


----------



## jodilee6

k4th said:


> jodilee6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k4th said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkee said:
> 
> 
> Fought a bit of nausea off and on today, nothing major just a hint of it here and there.
> 
> I've had a few hints of it the last couple of days. Particularly when in public toilets - the smell of the cleaning products (or other) makes me feel a bit nauseous. :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> I see your nausea and raise it by throwing up breakfast in the work toilet :sick:
> 
> Now I feel pregnant! Oh the joys :DClick to expand...
> 
> Little bit jealous lol!Click to expand...

Trust me, you wouldn't have wanted to be there!! I'm trying to keep it secret in work until the new year as I've put in to increase my hours, not that it'll affect it but I don't want people to think that's the reason why

I'm sure that if someone I knew walked in they would have known straight away what's wrong


----------



## Luckybug

Hello all! I'm due July 27th. :)

How is everyone?


----------



## Calcifer

Hi how's everyone? I'm still here and I think I'm still pregnant but I mean who is to say, as I'm not feeling too many symptoms... Breasts a bit sensitive, on and off, bloated, a tiny bit nauseous if I get tired or too hot and more quickly tired but that's really it. 

Had a very naughty dream last night and woke up to very painful cramps straight afterwards but I'm going to assume that's just normal activity, a bit of consipation, there was no blood or anything.

Am trying to just keep calm and carry, fx it all continues to go well... I may get a scan done during week 9 and have my first official scan planned for the first week in January. :happydance:


----------



## fuschia

Hi luckybug!

Calcifer- I can identify with what your saying about symptoms - I feel more pregnant in the am!!

I called doctors today and they said I just book straight in to see midwife for booking appt - that's going to be 30th dec when I should be 10.5 weeks so got a while to wait!

Finding it a bit weird not telling my parents ! But staying strong so far :)


----------



## k4th

:hi: luckybug :)

Calcifer - I don't feel all that pregnant most of the time either. Today I have horrendous bloating which I'm taking as a symptom but it makes me feel more plain uncomfortable than pregnant!!

Fuschia - with my first we told parents at 5 weeks. This time around we're waiting until 9 weeks - we'd wait until the full 12 if it wasn't for Christmas (I'll never hide it as I like a glass of wine or two!!). It does feel strange - but kind of nice too. A secret between me & hubby. We haven't told dd yet either - she will be excited but at 3 will also tell absolutely everyone in the world! Not ready for that yet - want another healthy scan first :)


----------



## fuschia

K4th- same boat here re dd ! She is 2 and 10 months and although she would be so excited and happy - obviously she couldn't keep a secret! I have no secrets any more !

'Mummy has a poorly tummy ' 'daddy has a sore bottom ' (when my hubby had an issue with a haemaroid which he was embarassed enough about without dd telling all the family lol'

I am toying with the idea of telling mum and dad and mil on Xmas day - not sure yet!


----------



## k4th

:hi: all!

Happy December!!! We have our Christmas tree up & half our presents wrapped. So excited for Christmas this year - have bought dd her first bike :)

How is everyone feeling?

I'm not having many symptoms at all really. Trying not to dwell on it and desperately trying not to google!! Occasionally I feel sick, have sore bbs only in the evening & have some pimples on my neck, cheat & back (yuk!). But otherwise I don't feel pregnant at all :( 

Going Christmas shopping today to stop myself thinking about it all :xmas6:


----------



## jodilee6

Hello :)

Presents wrapped but no tree yet, I'm trying to hold out until at least the weekend!

I'm with you on the no symptoms front, booking in private scan tomorrow, that'll give me something to look forward to :D


----------



## k4th

Ooh exciting jodilee!! Let us know when you book it for :)

I've got a scan on Friday & another next thurs. One is a follow up from the EPAU and the other is from my fertility consultant. Different hospital departments clearly haven't talked to each other so I'm going to take advantage while I can and hopefully relieve my anxiety a bit. 

Everyone else ok?? It's gone quiet around here :flower:


----------



## Pinkee

Can't get a scan until a week after Christmas. 

But I have a first appt with a midwife next week, maybe they'll slip in a scan? I hope.
So far everything is going well here, tired, tired, tired. A bit emotional, and feeling impatient.


----------



## fuschia

K4th great news about the scans and pinkee hope you will be lucky!

I have been ok - got really quite down about nausea! You forget just how it takes you over- although the last few days havent been as bad and I just hope its not a bad sign!

Still feeling paranoid - still just cant wait to see that I have a healthy bean with a heart beat. I tried to book a private scan for next week between 7 and 8 weeks but it just wasnt working out with timings! Booked a scan on christmas eve so thats in place ready for a hopeful christmas announcement.

Not sure if I want to wait that long though! If I end up going for a scan next week it will be on my own without hubby- problem is I will have to take dd so I dont know how that would even work!

It will be nice if i can wait until christmas eve - coming up for 10 weeks there should be more to see and it will be nice to see baby first with hubby but this doesnt help my nerves in the mean time! xx


----------



## k4th

Pinkee - I'm tired too. It's my biggest symptom. I'm so grumpy if I don't get 9 hours sleep - not easy with a three year old!!! Part of the problem is that I'm not sleeping well though. I wake several times a night - just restless :(

Still have slightly sore bbs and not much sickness really. I'm pining for some real consistent nausea. 

Fuschia - I got the times wrong for my scan so have rearranged for Monday. I'm going without hubby, with dd & going to try to hide "the truth" from her. Praying all is well - desperate to see a heartbeat!!! A sneaky peek to make you feel better won't change the magic when you go with hubby :)


----------



## fuschia

K4th - I'm looking forward to hearing how your can goes !

I was just saying to hubby today- I think I really wanna go for a scan next week . I feel like my symptoms are dying down! Had a couple of awful nausea days and now it's pretty mangeable ! I know that's not a problem but it does make me wanna check things out in there ! Maybe I can buy something new for dd and produce it as we go in so he has something to look at ! If I tell her it's the doctors and they needs to look at mummy's tummy then she should be ok as she's been to doctors with me before !


----------



## k4th

fuschia said:


> K4th - I'm looking forward to hearing how your can goes !
> 
> I was just saying to hubby today- I think I really wanna go for a scan next week . I feel like my symptoms are dying down! Had a couple of awful nausea days and now it's pretty mangeable ! I know that's not a problem but it does make me wanna check things out in there ! Maybe I can buy something new for dd and produce it as we go in so he has something to look at ! If I tell her it's the doctors and they needs to look at mummy's tummy then she should be ok as she's been to doctors with me before !

My dd had to come to some of my fertility scans with me. I always distracted her by letting her play with my phone. And if she asks anything I'll distract her by offering chocolate from the shop!! Lol!


----------



## k4th

So had my scan this morning. Didn't get a pic to keep but saw the screen and the heartbeat. Sonographer was happy with the measurements for 7 weeks & confirmed there's just one on board. 

All in all I'm one happy mama!!!

Hope this feeling lasts!! Dd was with me watching the lego movie & she didn't pick up on a thing lol :haha:


----------



## fuschia

That's great k4th - what could you see ? Could you make out any tiny starts of limbs ?


----------



## k4th

fuschia said:


> That's great k4th - what could you see ? Could you make out any tiny starts of limbs ?

Couldn't see much really tbh! Could make out the large head & slight tail. A couple of bits looked like buds for limbs but I couldn't take my eyes off the heartbeat. It just went by so fast!!


----------



## Pinkee

K4, that is so awesome. I don't think I would have taken by eyes off that heart either.

Jodi - update about that scan?

Calcifer - Where are you? Updates?



Already stressed out and frustrated. It's an intake appt, and I asked if I would be able to see a doctor and they said after paperwork a nurse would need to ask me a lot of questions.

I just wish I could put my mind at ease. I have hardly any symptoms, and that bothers me so much.


----------



## fuschia

Pinkee-
It is stressful I know as you want symptoms to reassure you- hang in there - we all feel this! Are u hoping for early scan ?
I had my private early scan today.

Baby is looking fine and measuring 7weeks 4 days . So 1 day behind from my lmp date (k4th I think that gives me same edd as you? 25th July )

Hb was 155- could see this clearly and I heard it briefly too.

I'm still hung up on the part where she says ' there's your baby' it was same with dd - just can't believe there's really one in there ! Especially this time after taking so long to conceive!

Xx


----------



## jodilee6

Sorry ladies! Been super busy!!

Midwife booking in appt is 19th dec and scan is 22nd dec :D

Super exciting month coming up!!

I have zero symptoms, other than occasional sore boobs, apart from a rapidly expanding tummy! My work trousers far too tight and I'm struggling to find clothes I feel comfortable in at the moment, will hit the shops in the new year sales


----------



## Pinkee

Awesome Fuschia ! 


Afm.... labs are in! They called me right away to say my hcg was "an inappropriate number" and they want a scan tomorrow. I freaked. The nurse who called me didn't expect that or even have my results to tell me. I had to poke and prod different departments to get it.
32,178. Why is this inappropriate? What? They have me dated later by my lmp( 7w2d ), but my o date was 3-4 days after a normal o date so I calculate 6w6d.


----------



## k4th

Fuschia :happydance: congrats on the lovely scan!!! & yes - if you're due on 25th we're due the same day!

Jodilee - my booking appointment is on 22nd - same as your scan date :) 

Pinkee - your number seems fine to me :shrug: possibly it's on the lower end of normal so if they're thinking you're ahead of your calculated dates they may think you're too low? But still only just. I'm thinking of you and hoping you get to see a lovely little dot with a heartbeat at your scan to put your mind at rest. They'll possibly change your due date - it's so frustrating when they won't listen to women who know when ov happened to date us. My team were insisting on saying I was a week ahead when I knew I wasn't. :hugs: let us know how it goes - I'm sure it will all be fine :hugs:


----------



## Pinkee

I've adjusted my ticker I was a day behind What I had thought, scan went great! HB 126
 



Attached Files:







20141211_152238.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## k4th

Congrats pinkee :happydance:



I've been ill with a cold/flu and have woken to red spotting this morning. No obvious cramping but I'm so upset & so worried. Only had a scan on Monday & everything looked perfect! :cry: could it just be due to the illness/temperature???


----------



## pgfairy

This seems really trivial with current conversation topics (wishing you all the very best with your various scans and tests! :hugs:), but I'm new here and due 21st July, can I join you guys?


----------



## k4th

:hi: pgfairy

Congratulations & of course you can join us :)


----------



## pgfairy

:wave: Thanks!

I'm afraid I don't have much support to offer those of you who are having scary days but :hugs:


----------



## countryblonde

Been stalking for a while mind if I join too? Due July 27


----------



## k4th

Come on in countryblonde - the more the merrier :flower:

How is everyone today? My spotting seems to have stopped again for now. This pregnancy is turning out to be so nerve wracking!! I don't remember any of this panic with dd - then again, I didn't have spotting & I hadn't been trying for over two years. Have another scan booked for Monday. 

Is it too early to say "roll on July"??! Lol :haha:


----------



## jodilee6

Yay for all the little beans on scans :)

I know it's hard not to, but really don't worry about the spotting. I had it with DS1 and he's now a very happy healthy 2yo, I'd say start worrying if it's bright red and heavy.

If you've got a cold all the sneezing/coughing could just be irritating things down below :)

Had my works Xmas party the other night, I enjoyed the meal but disappeared before too many drinks we're had, it was pretty much a free bar! I'm thinking I got away with it, roll on Jan when I can tell everyone!

Tiredness has really kicked in this week (7+6) I'm feeling totally exhausted and need to nap just to get through the day!


----------



## k4th

Thanks jodilee - I'm trying so hard not to panic but it's so hard. On too of all the pregnancy stuff I also have itp (low platelets) so my blood doesn't clot well. Between my worries & the panic if my haematology team when I say I'm bleeding, I'm not managing much calm :(

More spotting last night and a spot of brown today. Urgh. This is so draining. I really, really want to enjoy my pregnancy!

Well done for escaping the bar jodilee - it's a hard time of year to hide isn't it?? & I'm exhausted too. I had been going to bed at 8pm - no naps for me with my 3 year old around lol! The last couple of days I've kept my feet up all day & have stayed awake until 10pm :happydance: I feel wild!! :rofl:


----------



## jodilee6

k4th said:


> Thanks jodilee - I'm trying so hard not to panic but it's so hard. On too of all the pregnancy stuff I also have itp (low platelets) so my blood doesn't clot well. Between my worries & the panic if my haematology team when I say I'm bleeding, I'm not managing much calm :(
> 
> More spotting last night and a spot of brown today. Urgh. This is so draining. I really, really want to enjoy my pregnancy!
> 
> Well done for escaping the bar jodilee - it's a hard time of year to hide isn't it?? & I'm exhausted too. I had been going to bed at 8pm - no naps for me with my 3 year old around lol! The last couple of days I've kept my feet up all day & have stayed awake until 10pm :happydance: I feel wild!! :rofl:

10pm you rebel ;)

OH has been great with LO on the napping front, but then he knows it's in his best interest to let me sleep or he gets the brunt of my temper!

I'm certain the inlaws suspect something (we're planning a Xmas reveal) but think I've thrown them off the scent with stories of a heavy night out and killer hangover followed by a bottle of rose laced with mostly lemonade!! The next 2 weeks better go fast or I'm gonna crack soon!


----------



## fuschia

K4th - I hope your spotting has gone away - although it must be so scary it doesnt sound like it is unusual. Are you having another scan this week?

Jodilee- I love that about your stories of a heavy night! Good one! Why did they suspect in the first place?

I am finding it a bit easier now to keep it to myself that I did when I was only 4/5 weeks actually! We are also planning a christmas reveal and have a private scan booked for christmas eve so i hope that we have something resembling a baby to show them on the pic! xxx


----------



## fuschia

Jodilee - what is your due date?


----------



## fuschia

Also - how are all you ladies doing with your symptoms?

I think so far I am quite lucky with nausea - I do get it but its not extreme and Ive only thrown up twice! Its when I get too hot - I have to shower with muct lower temp and with the shower door open to the cold air!

Boobs are just sensitive all the time.

I need to pee so many times times at night - its just silly! Im not even drinking barely at all late at night! Sometimes there's not even much to pee! lol But Im not so bad in the day time which is weird! otherwise I would be a it concerned about a UTI!

my booking appointment is 30th December so I feel like I have ages to go until I can be 'officially' pregnant if you know what I mean! At the mo its just something me and hubby are doing as a secret !


----------



## k4th

Hi everyone

I had my scan this morning. Bubs is still looking good. Lovely heartbeat & measuring 8w 3 days - a day ahead!!! Not changing my due date yet though. I have my booking appointment next Monday and I'm feeling hopeful. My spotting has stopped again & I'm praying it just stays away now. If it comes back I'll have to go for an internal examination :(

Fuschia - 30th seems ages away but it'll be here before you know it, especially with Christmas in between. My symptoms throughout have been slightly tender bbs and occasional nausea. Since Sat (8 weeks on the dot) I've also completely lost my appetite. I feel hungry, I can eat, I just don't really _want_ anything. I'm really having to make myself have proper meals. It feels a bit weird - like everything tastes of cardboard :shrug:


----------



## fuschia

K4th how did baby look different since last scan ? More formed or quite similar ?

My scan at 7+4 I could identify head but thts about it really ! My next scan will be 9+4 - have you any more scheduled ?


----------



## jodilee6

fuschia said:


> Jodilee - what is your due date?

I'm due 26th July :)

Suspicion has come from my rather large bloated belly!! To me I look about 3 months tho OH recons I'm just being paranoid, I'll take a pic next time I go upstairs (too lazy to go now!)

Kath great news on the scan, try to relax and enjoy it now :D

Whoever mentioned the night peeing I'm with you, I was up every 2 hours last night needing to pee!!!!!!


----------



## k4th

Fuschia - at 7+2 I could only really see the head & body bits. Today though they used a lower resolution screen - I wasn't at the usual scan place so I didn't see much other than a body with a flickering heart. Hope you see more :)

Thanks jodilee - I'm trying to relax now. That fine for today but give me a week.... ;)

I'm glad to say I don't have night pee issues at the moment. Just insomnia that wakes me 6/7 times to get comfy :growlmad: (fuschia - there's a symptom I missed earlier!).


----------



## UpNComer

Hi all - July 22 due date here - just thought I'd jump in "the club!" :happydance:


----------



## pgfairy

Just popped in to see how your scan went k4th, so glad you and bean are doing well! 

I think it is exactly the right time to say roll on July (although I could hold off on the labor thing a few more months probably.....:nope:)

Am I the only one who's kind of enjoying it all being a secret and not really wanting to tell too many people yet?


----------



## KelBez

So up until now I've felt fine, just tired and a bit constipated but for the last 3 days I have not stopped feeling nausea. Could this be a late start to morning sickness? Even tho, it doesn't happen in the morning it's random.


----------



## KelBez

upncomer said:


> hi all - july 22 due date here - just thought i'd jump in "the club!" :happydance:

welcome! :)


----------



## KelBez

countryblonde said:


> Been stalking for a while mind if I join too? Due July 27

Nice to see someone else from Toronto on here! LOL :)


----------



## countryblonde

Hi all haven't been on here in a few days. Nice to hear scans are going well.. I can't wait until my next one and my last one was just last week lol... 

Been feeling pretty good... Super super tired and I throw up every morning but that's all part of the fun right.

Kelbez! Yey there are more Canadians on here than you think but it's always nice to find one close by. You actually in TO?


----------



## gemmalauren

Hello, I'm due 14th July :D looking for a Buddy! :baby:


----------



## UpNComer

KelBez said:


> So up until now I've felt fine, just tired and a bit constipated but for the last 3 days I have not stopped feeling nausea. Could this be a late start to morning sickness? Even tho, it doesn't happen in the morning it's random.

My MS didn't start until middle of Week 8 - lasted about 4 days of constant UGH - and now just comes and goes. In fact, yesterday I felt great! And today, starting to feeling gross again. Sadly, I think it can rear its ugly head at any time...


----------



## k4th

:hi: Gemma 

How is everyone doing?

I had some mild nausea that started at exactly 8 weeks. I'm 8+6 now and it comes and goes. Haven't got much of an appetite though at all. 

Have my booking appointment on Monday - very excited :)


----------



## fuschia

My nausea is generally here but manageable - only been sick 3 times .
I have another private scan on Christmas Eve ! Getting excited about telling parents on Christmas day . Pray all is well still in there and my little bean is growing well!

I'm feeling so emotional at the moment ! Starting to actually believe this is happening !


----------



## k4th

fuschia said:


> My nausea is generally here but manageable - only been sick 3 times .
> I have another private scan on Christmas Eve ! Getting excited about telling parents on Christmas day . Pray all is well still in there and my little bean is growing well!
> 
> I'm feeling so emotional at the moment ! Starting to actually believe this is happening !

^^ same here!! I'm beginning to feel like this is real!!! Very jealous of a Christmas Eve scan! Hope it all goes well - post a pic if you can. We're telling on Christmas Day too - then it really will feel real!


----------



## fuschia

K4th - how do you plan to tell? Can't remember if you said?

Atm I think we plan to get cards and put a scan pic in with a little announcement and get them to open at same time at end of doing presents !

X


----------



## k4th

Fuschia - we're going to tell dd in the morning. Once she grasps she's going to be a big sister, she'll tell everyone for us!! Thought it would be cute coming from her :)

Your idea is lovely. If we had a scan pic we'd do something similar


----------



## k4th

I'm feeling a little bit naughty this evening....

A big group of friends are meeting up for Christmas. I would never hide my pregnancy - alcohol aside, I'm beginning to get a bump!! So I've opted out & oh has gone & told everyone I have flu (which I had last week so I hope I don't jinx myself & catch it again). Dd has gone to stay at grandparents & I'm having a lovely, indulgent evening. I'm wrapping Christmas presents, watching "gone with the wind" and I've just finished an enormous Chinese takeaway which was utterly amazing. 

I feel a bit naughty because staying in is much better than going out (sober!). I feel a bit sorry for oh lol!


----------



## fuschia

K4th - that sounds like a lovely idea telling dd and then getting her to pass the message on!

my dd is 3 in Feb and I cant see that working very well with us. I will be waiting until things are a lot further along until I really start to explain things to her. She understand where babies come from (mummy's tummy ) but until I have a big bump and baby is coming soon - I dont think she will get the concept entirely!

Sounds like you had a nice relaxing christmassy night the other night - good plan!

Things that have happened with me - I told my best friend. See her once in a blue moon and told her when we were at afternoon tea together for xmas - she cried! Wasnt expecting that at all! She obv knows how it was taking a very long time - so we were both in tears at the lovely hotel !

Then just now I have told my boss! Wasnt planing on it - but he was talking about the future and asking me to think about what I want and how I want to fit in etc and I just felt it was the right time!

Next on list is have scan on xmas eve ( pray it goes well) and tell parents!

How are you all? morning sickness starting to die off yet? Isnt it meant to get a bit better around 9 weeks?


----------



## k4th

Fuschia - my dd will be 4 in feb. Such a difference between her then & now. It's amazing how they grow up so fast isn't it??! She will understand now & I think she'll be really excited. I'm a bit worried telling her before 12 weeks is up, but we can't tell the rest of our family and not her. She'll feel really left out with whispering & hugs etc. just praying that everything is ok at our 12 week scan. Only two days to your scan - how exciting!!

Had my booking appointment today & got 12 week scan date. 12th jan!!! Doesn't seem so far away - three weeks today. Bet it drags though. 

I'm 9+2 today and feel pretty sick today. My nausea is usually pretty slight but I'm feeling it more than usual today. I stayed up to watch The Apprentice last night & I'm so so tired today. I feel like I haven't been to bed at all - I have had 7 hours sleep! But maybe that's why my symptoms seem worse today :shrug:


----------



## Pinkee

Sickness is finally here at 8 weeks. Not half as bad as I expected though. 

Big things going on in my life. I got offered a federal job and accepted it.
I've been trying for two years to get into a position like this and now I'm so nervous . I'll have to tell them I'm PG before my 90 day probation is up! Totally has me stressed, plus putting in my two weeks wasn't responded to on Friday and I know my boss is going to be mad. 

But all the good news, I've been getting scans every week and It's been so comforting. I have the third and final (for awhile) on the 26th.


----------



## fuschia

K4th- glad your booking appointment went well- did they book your scan for you when you were there ?

Last time I had to wait for Nhs letter in post -I wonder if they do t different now ! Having my booking appointment on 30th so will be 10 and half weeks - wondering how it will work considering it's not long till scan due !

The re assurance from my early scan at 7 weeks has worn off now ! So I'm glad I have scan on Christmas eve - can't wait to see how it is different. :)

I wonder if your tiredness makes the nausea worse ? I'm pretty lucky that mines pretty manageable - just gotta eat in am! Although today I also felt pretty bad at work!!

Pinkee - congrats on your job!! I understand the stress this presents though! I'm sure all will be fine - these things happen all the time ! I hope your scan goes well on 26th xx


----------



## k4th

Pinkee - my sickness got much more noticeable daily at 8 weeks too. Kind of glad to have a little symptom though. Congrats on the job!!! Good for you! :)

Fuschia - the midwife gave me a number to call and arrange my scan. As soon as I left the appointment I rang & had my pick of appointments during the week I will be twelve weeks. It was so nice to pick a day I don't work - I don't mind taking time off but not having to mess around is much better.


----------



## fuschia

Oh I hope that's the same for me !

I was thinking the same - I only work 2 days a week so If I have to take a day off its a bit in convenient !

3 weeks will pass quick enough xx


----------



## k4th

Well - so much for dd telling everyone. We told her & she said "why?"... Followed by "ok, can I build my princess castle?". Then when we asked her to tell people she just said "no"! Lol! News went down well though - this will be the second grandchild on both sides (dd is the first) so no doubt will be spoilt rotten too. 

I've had more spotting so had to call the hospital this morning. Have an appointment first thing on Monday morning for a scan & internal exam. 

Hope everyone else is good! How did announcements go down? Anyone manage to keep it covered up over Christmas?


----------



## fuschia

K4th- you can never predict the behaviour of these little ones !

Glad it went down well.

we handed out parents a car with scan pic in from Christmas Eve . The scan was great - it really come on ! No disputing it's a baby now and could see arms and legs buds .

My dad cried - mum said she had a feeling and mil was very happy .

Then on boxing day we told grandparents and aunties and all were happy :)

My grandad said he did wonder from my little bulge when I was standing up.... Not sure how to take that as I'm sure I am more bloated and now don't fit it my tighter jeans ... But I have a belly anyway lol

Got my booking in appointment on Tuesday so hopefully I'll e able to book my scan too rather than wait around to be summoned !


----------



## k4th

Aah - glad it went well fuschia. My sister cried too. I felt a bit like an ice queen coz I didn't join in lol!


----------



## fuschia

Hey ladies - here ismy scan pic from xmas eve.

Baby as measuring a litle behind at 9 weeks 2 days xx
 



Attached Files:







9 weeks 4 days.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## k4th

fuschia said:


> Hey ladies - here ismy scan pic from xmas eve.
> 
> Baby as measuring a litle behind at 9 weeks 2 days xx

Awwwwww!! Gorgeous!!! 

How far behind are you measuring? I've heard 0.1 of a mm can make a difference so it's hard to get a 100% accurate reading. 

I had a scan today - measuring one day behind but all looking good!! Bubs moving around & little heartbeat thumping away :happydance:


----------



## fuschia

I was measuring 2 days behind - was there much difference in pics between yours today and mine ?


----------



## k4th

I didn't get a pic. Because it was at the epu my scan was lower resolution than yours. But very similar looking. Only differences are position (mine was lying down whereas yours looks like he's trying to stand up lol!) and you seem to have more amniotic fluid than me. My bubs looked a little squashed - I've been struggling with liquids but am gonna try really hard over the next couple if weeks to see if it makes a difference. 

:) congrats on a lovely scan


----------



## fuschia

Sounds great though - it's great to see all going well isn't it . When will your next scan be ? The 12 week in jan some time ? I'm hoping the same thing happens to me at my booking appointment tomorrow and I get to book scan!

Can u imagine the old days when people didn't have scans ?? How did they stay sane ?! Perhaps they were more chilled because they couldnt have scans ?!


----------



## k4th

I've had four scans now!! My 12 week scan is on 12th jan - so excited to get to tht scan & get past the 12 week mark!! I honestly don't know how people managed before scans

Let us know how your booking appointment goes tomorrow & when your scan is. Bet it will be pretty close to mine won't it?

:)


----------



## fuschia

I hope so ! I hope I don't get told to expect a letter but we shall see xx


----------



## fuschia

Had my booking in appointment. I have to wait for a letter in post with my scan date so that's not changed ! 

Oh well- next time I see midwife is in 6 weeks time at 16 weeks xx


----------



## k4th

Shame you have to wait for a letter fuschia - maybe you can change the appointment when it arrives to a day that suits you?

I'm feeling very emotional today. I haven't slept well and am dreading the next few days... Family coming tonight so no chance of an early night. I'm working tomorrow so need to be up at 6.30. Have a house full tomorrow so as the host not much chance of sneaking to bed before midnight. At oh's family New Year's Day so no chance of a nap. Up at 6.30 for work on Friday. I'm actually crying about it right now. I'm so so tired :cry:


----------



## fuschia

K4th- sorry you are feeling so emotional. I know how those sort of things can really make you feel crappy atm! Just think it will all be over soon- it's a shame you have to work this week :(. Can oh help out a little and let you slip off to bed a little earlier ?

I will try to keep to the scan date they give me - I will be able to re arrange work if needs be . It's frustrating because surely a more efficient way would be to just let me book it?!


----------



## k4th

Yeah - you would think that if people booked their own attendance would be better. 

I think I might try to cry off New Year's Day at oh's family. Sounds awful, but it's the best plan I can think of :-/


----------



## MrsB11

Haven't posted on here in a while, how is everyone?

I feel so much further along than some of you, I'm 12+4 today & had my scan on the 30th dated exactly 12 weeks. So now due 14th July.

Got my next midwife appointment at 16 weeks & 20 week scan on 24th February!


----------



## k4th

I'm good thanks mrsb! I'm 11 weeks today so only just behind you :)

How are you feeling? Must be so nice to have passed the 12 week mark & had your scan!!

I'm feeling tired & bloated. Lol. Not my most attractive combination!!


----------



## fuschia

Hey mrsb - 11 weeks here too. Just waiting for my scan now - will have it through the post soon hopefully - have a feeling mine will be a bit later though as my booking in was only this week. We shall see !

My nausea is wearing off - not gone completely though!!


----------



## pgfairy

Hi All! Happy new year to you, hope everyone is doing well. 

Had my scan yesterday and measured a couple of days ahead of the midwife who was assuming like 4 days ahead of me so I suddenly shot forward like a week!!! Now due 15th July. 

I noticed some of you said you were feeling better but is anyone having some really bad days mixed in too? I seem to be feeling hungrier and more tired but whereas I was only feeling sick in the afternoons I've had some days hugging the bowl since I hit 12 weeks! Anyone else?


----------



## fuschia

Pg fairy- congrats !!

Regarding sickness- was thinking mine has gone away- all smug talking to my friend telling her I felt human again-- then last night I haven't felt quite right since going to bed then at 4.15am I'm sick again in the garden !! ( I just have to get outside to cool down ) . So I hope I disnt disturb any neighbours with my heaving !!

Eurgh I don't remember this last pregnancy . It's much worse ! How are you feeling ?


----------



## pgfairy

I'm afraid to tell you how I'm feeling because it seems like every time I say anything about NOT feeling crummy I start being :sick:

But also every time I start complaining I start to feel better so maybe I should start taking advantage of that :rofl:

I have a friend coming over tonight for three days who just went through a breakup and to be honest I'm not sure I can do the sympathetic best friend thing if I am feeling like I was feeling last week.


----------



## monkeygirl09

Hi! Looking for friends to talk to......this is my first baby, due the 4th of July! My little firecracker :)

Pretty lonely, my boyfriend and I just moved in together. I've been dealing with a lot of stress, money issue, morning sickness, other health issues, etc and could use some friends!!


----------



## pgfairy

Hi Monkeygirl! Congratulations, I wonder if your little bean will actually be born on their due date, that would be an awesome birthday! Would be kinda cool to have a whole country celebrate every time it's your birthday :)

:flower:


----------



## fuschia

Got my appointment for 12 week scan ! 14th jan :)

Also got other appointments through - a birth options meeting for ladies who had c section before and consultant appt which I think is about same thing!


----------



## k4th

fuschia said:


> Got my appointment for 12 week scan ! 14th jan :)
> 
> Also got other appointments through - a birth options meeting for ladies who had c section before and consultant appt which I think is about same thing!

:happydance: yay! Not too long to wait!! Mine is Monday & then I meet high risk ob on weds 14th :)


----------



## pgfairy

Thinking of you today K4th, fx for you :flower:

Only 2 more days fuschia so fx for you too!!


----------



## fuschia

Also thinking of you K4th - cant wait for your excited update xxx

only 2 more days yes ! i am feeling nervous!

pg fairy - where abouts in the UK are you ifyou dont mind me asking?


----------



## k4th

Thanks pgfairy & fuschia!! :)

Scan went perfectly!! Bubs was doing somersaults & kicking away. I'm so, so happy to have reached this point!!!! We took dd who wasn't massively impressed but has since suggested that bubs should have her buggy because she's a big girl & doesn't need it anymore - too cute!! Oh & they moved my dates forward - I'm due on July 22nd not 25th now :)

Feel soooooo much better. Now just have to let some people at work know they're on their own for a year come July ! :haha:


----------



## pgfairy

Yay so happy to hear that k4th. Congratulations on a happy little bean, I know the last few weeks have been pretty nerve wracking for you. Really happy to hear bubs is contented in there. :happydance:

fuschia I'm in Suffolk, why do you ask?


----------



## fuschia

Oh congrats k4th- can you believe your at this point ? At times it feels like your never gonna get there doesn't it !

I hope I can report back just as positively on wed .

Pgfairy- I only ask cos I'm a bit nosey really ! I find it interesting knowing where everyone is from! I'm in Kent :)


----------



## k4th

Can't believe it really!! So happy!! Will be thinking of you on weds - hope it goes well :) x


----------



## pgfairy

fuschia said:


> Oh congrats k4th- can you believe your at this point ? At times it feels like your never gonna get there doesn't it !
> 
> I hope I can report back just as positively on wed .
> 
> Pgfairy- I only ask cos I'm a bit nosey really ! I find it interesting knowing where everyone is from! I'm in Kent :)

I'm a Kent girl from back in my uni days, nice part of the country :) GL on Wednesday!


----------



## ZombieQueen

Hi ladies, mind if I join in? I'm due July 28th, but anticipating an August bub with how my first pregnancy went (10 days overdue).


----------



## pgfairy

:wave: ZombieQueen

Been thinking of you today fuschia, hope your appointment went well :hugs:


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies - welcome zombie queen!

Appointment went well thank you. All is well so far . I'm 12 weeks 5 days and edd 24th July xxxx


----------



## fuschia

Zombie queen- we have had a busy week here with scans ! Have you had your 12 week scan yet? Xx


----------



## Pinkee

ZombieQueen said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join in? I'm due July 28th, but anticipating an August bub with how my first pregnancy went (10 days overdue).


I'm the same, I have an EDD of July 26th but have been dating into August so just kind of floating between the two groups.

Hi everyone! I'm doing well, just hanging out trying to wait until the 13 w milestone. Had a scan yesterday and saw baby just jumping and dancing about.:thumbup:

My blood pressure is pretty high, I had no idea they had to Check it a few times and I for back in tomorrow to monitor some more.


----------



## k4th

Hi zombie queen!!

Fuschia - really glad your scan went well :happydance:

Pinkee - great news on your scan. Shame your blood pressure is high - what are they thinking of doing about it?


----------



## ZombieQueen

I've actually planned to opt out of all scans!!! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Pinkee

k4th said:


> Pinkee - great news on your scan. Shame your blood pressure is high - what are they thinking of doing about it?

Just monitoring for now, tomorrow I go into see it so hopefully it was just a stressful day.


----------



## k4th

ZombieQueen said:


> I've actually planned to opt out of all scans!!! :wacko::wacko:

Ooh I've never heard of anyone doing that before. Do you mind me asking why?? Just curious :)

Pinkee - hope your bp is down tomorrow ! Let us know how it goes :flower:


----------



## ZombieQueen

k4th said:


> ZombieQueen said:
> 
> 
> I've actually planned to opt out of all scans!!! :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Ooh I've never heard of anyone doing that before. Do you mind me asking why?? Just curious :)
> 
> Pinkee - hope your bp is down tomorrow ! Let us know how it goes :flower:Click to expand...

My OH and I question the overall safety of ultrasounds, I don't mean I think they're outrageously dangerous, but we like to do things as holistically as possible. I have a few friends who have done the same! One ended up with surprise twins, and was planning to do the same with her second pregnancy, but the midwives suspected twins again so she had an ultrasound and sure enough she's having her second set!

We also don't want to find out gender and both know the temptation would be too much haha.


----------



## pgfairy

ZombieQueen said:


> ....and sure enough she's having her second set!

:shock:

'Surprise, there's another one coming just keep pushing'...I think I've had that nightmare. Let alone finding out you're having another set! :nope:

I guess if you've done it once you know you can do it again. Twin toddlers...twice. That woman is like..my hero.


----------



## k4th

ZombieQueen said:


> k4th said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombieQueen said:
> 
> 
> I've actually planned to opt out of all scans!!! :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Ooh I've never heard of anyone doing that before. Do you mind me asking why?? Just curious :)
> 
> Pinkee - hope your bp is down tomorrow ! Let us know how it goes :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> My OH and I question the overall safety of ultrasounds, I don't mean I think they're outrageously dangerous, but we like to do things as holistically as possible. I have a few friends who have done the same! One ended up with surprise twins, and was planning to do the same with her second pregnancy, but the midwives suspected twins again so she had an ultrasound and sure enough she's having her second set!
> 
> We also don't want to find out gender and both know the temptation would be too much haha.Click to expand...

Wow - good for you! I've had friends go very holistic but they still had a sneaky scan. I think you're very strong to resist after the friend with "surprise twins"!! 

What must that be like???? Can't even imagine! Well - I can imagine giving dh a list of things we need (eg extra car seat to get home from hospital!) and him coming back with all kinds of useless stuff instead :haha:

Afm - I've been spotting again :( back to see a specialist next week. I think my platelet counts have dropped as I have some bruising too which suggests my blood isn't clotting well. Cue all out panic next week!


----------



## ZombieQueen

My OH is starting to think we should get ONE just to confirm there really is only one baby, haha. I'm measure way larger than I should be! But it's probably just extra fluid or maybe where the placenta attached. My fundal height is about 5 weeks ahead. But i think my instincts would catch on.. We are now on the fence scan wise.. But I will probably end up resisting!

I couldn't imagine a surprise set of twins, she's super excited for the second set though! I guess statistically if you have one set of fraternal twins, there's a 1 in 12 chance you'll have a second set!

Also! My mom had ITP, it came on randomly and the doctors couldn't get her blood to clot, it was scary! I hope you don't have too much trouble with it!


----------



## k4th

Zombie queen - you are the first person I've "met" that's ever said "I know someone with itp"! Mine came on randomly a couple of years ago. It's usually ok for me to manage now, but in pregnancy it's harder because there are some meds I can't take & my symptoms seem to have shifted. 

Good luck resisting the scan! I feel really big this time around, I'm hoping it's just because my stomach has been stretched once & it will slow down later on!!


----------



## ZombieQueen

My moms case was random and has since gone away. But it almost killed her. She hasn't had any reoccurring incidents or symptoms. They tried treating her with hemoglobin, but it ended up being steroids that saved her. They say hers was caused by h-pylori, which she tested positive for shortly before being hospitalized with ITP.


----------



## fuschia

How are we all ladies ?

I've got all my appointments through to march arranged now .

My 20 week scan is 13th March.
I'm happy right now cos I fpund baby's hb on my Doppler. I just have a cheapie one from last time and angel sounds one . I've tried a few times and found it just now do I'm pleased .

My morning sickness is being a bit stubborn- sure it should be gone now- it's not every morning but still popping up every so often!

Anyone got new symptoms ?

2nd trimester is te good one though isn't it when you feel wonderful ?!

K4th have u had any more spotting ?


----------



## k4th

Hi fuschia

Glad you have appointments all sorted. My 20w scan is 6th march. So exciting!!! I've had more spotting - waiting to see the consultant right now :-/ just want to know what's happening. As for 2nd tri - I'm still waiting for the "glow" to hit. I'm not sure I'm going to be one of those lovely blooming ladies - frazzled would describe me better right now lol!


----------



## pgfairy

gz on the appointments fuschia ,and k4th how did the consultants go, any answers? 

My m/s is also being stubborn and will go away for days and days and then WHAMMY I'm glued to the bowl again. Not impressed. Also thinking that 'glow' thing is destined to happen to someone else not me. 

ZombieQueen I really admire your determination to go natural I think it's fantastic. Best of luck with it. :thumbup:


----------



## k4th

Urgh - no answers. They took a look but couldn't see anything obvious causing the bleeding. They're pretty sure it's not uterine though which is good news. Might be something I just have to put up with :( 

Roll on July!


----------



## pgfairy

You know I don't know if this helps but my mom went through a phase where her cervix was bleeding for no apparent reason. They did a bunch of tests and nothing to worry about but I wonder if the increased blood flow to the abdomen has made yours bleed like some women get nosebleeds? Just a thought if it's not a uterine bleed. I'm glad they're keeping an eye on you. :hugs:


----------



## k4th

Thanks pgfairy. It helps to hear other people have had similar. I have blood problems anyway so it might be due to that too. Pregnancy seems to be making my platelets (and blood clotting) yo-yo from high to low. That won't be helping!! They're looking after me though :)


----------



## maladonna

Hi everyone! New here, july 6th is my due date. So excited :)


----------



## ZombieQueen

Found a midwife here I like finally! Had a consult yesterday and our first prenatal appointment next Tuesday. Hit the 13 week mark and feeling good, still nauseous, gaggy and tired, but happy. Hope everyone is doing well, k4th, I hope the bleeding clears up!!


----------



## k4th

:hi: maladonna. Hope you are feeling good in second tri!!

Thanks zombiequeen :)


----------



## pgfairy

Happy Friday ladies! Anyone else really glad this week is over with? 

I'm struggling. I don't know if it's the hormones or what but this whole week it's like I haven't had a filter between brain and mouth. I also have no ability to contain any sort of emotion so the moment I'm upset I cry (not like me at all in public) and the moment I'm angry I snap without even considering the other persons feelings or viewpoint until after the words have escaped my lips. 

Anyone else suffering from involuntary verbal and emotional outpourings?


----------



## k4th

Pgfairy - not so much verbally but emotionally... Yes!! I actually sobbed at a TV death last night... Wept in the waiting room of obstetrician because I got a congrats text from a friend and then cried when dd gave me a drawing of her & daddy. This is SO not me!!!


----------



## fuschia

Yeah pg- Totally ott at the mo- prob like k4th mor won emotions side but I have also been irrationally snapping .
We have our family day on a wed and I was so angry and emotional and snapping and stressing that I just excused myself and took myself off on my own for the day!

Was exactly what I neede though! Don't know if you get a chance for a bit of child free / partner free time ?

Xx


----------



## ZombieQueen

I was crying at everything recently, seem to be leveling out lately or I've just grown accustom to the wild mood swings haha.


----------



## pgfairy

Well with working full time I don't get a lot of time away from the 'children' (I don't have any other kids, but my work colleagues are all seriously behaving like cranky 2 year olds lately. Everyone is overworked and under appreciated which I get makes everyone on edge but still. It's more than I ordinarily want to deal with WITHOUT the hormone insanity).

Hubby thankfully is a godsend so spending the weekend with him helped a lot! We'll see how long it keeps me going. Roll on Friday! :haha:


----------



## pgfairy

Happy Hump day ladies! How's everyone doing so far this week? :thumbup:


----------



## KelBez

Happy it's almost Friday! :)






pgfairy said:


> Happy Hump day ladies! How's everyone doing so far this week? :thumbup:


----------



## babyvaughan

Hey ladies, can I join you? I'm due July 16th but having a C-section 1-2 weeks early! Tomorrow I find out the sex and I'm so excited!


----------



## fuschia

Hi babyvaughn!

I hope to have a planned section also. I haven't got to discussing when though! May I ask why you are planned to have one early ?

I recognize your name - must have seen you about in the ttc forums :) but I usually recognize the pictures but yours is now your little bean!

Are you getting a private scan tomorrow? Xx


----------



## k4th

:hi: babyvaughan - I recognise you from the July mamas thread. Hope your scan is fun today - so jealous - have 5 weeks to wait for my next one!

Thank goodness it's the weekend. This has been one looooong week! I can't stay up past 8.30ish anymore - I'm exhausted in the evening. Hence less time on Bnb!

I felt baby move last night. A full in flip in the middle of the night. I hope the feelings get regular quickly - it will help me really feel pregnant!! Love this part - have been waiting soooo long to feel baby!!

When is everyone's 20 week scan (if you're having one)? Mine is 6th march - I was so sure I wanted to find out the gender but the closer it gets the less sure I am. I'm debating team yellow :shock: anyone else??


----------



## fuschia

I have also felt baby move - well not properly but I have felt the faint flip type movement in the right place ! They say u recognize it quicker 2nd time around !

I humor myself sometimes by prentending I might not find out gender but I'm kidding myself and I know that I can't resist !

Mine is 13th March but might get private scan around 17 weeks on my birthday xx


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm having a boy!!! :D


----------



## k4th

babyvaughan said:


> I'm having a boy!!! :D

:happydance:

Fuschia - a birthday scan would be lovely!! 

I talked to hubby last night & he wants to stay team :yellow: Doesn't mean we are, but as I'm still on the fence it just might sway us. But I do want to know..... Oooh!! Undecided!


----------



## Fliss

babyvaughan said:


> I'm having a boy!!! :D

Congratulations. Boys rock :-D


----------



## pgfairy

:hi: babyvaughan!

My scan is on the 26th and I am so looking forward to it. K4th we're doing a swap, I was so sure I DIDN'T want to know the gender and the closer it gets the more I want to find out :)

Been feeling baby move too! :happydance: First full on flip in the shower a little over a week ago when the hot water hit my stomach, I must have tensed something cos the poor tyke felt like it jumped three feet. :haha:

Does anyone else have a serious case of the burps this pregnancy? Seriously, like 80 times a day just these tiny little burps, I almost expect bubbles to come out of my mouth they sound like I swallowed something made in a Harry Potter movie by the Weasleys. Was cute for the first three months, getting old now :wacko:


----------



## babyvaughan

I haven't felt movement yet but I can't wait until I do! :) we decided on a name last night :)


----------



## fuschia

Babyvaughn congrats!!!

I went for a private scan today- hubby's doing ! He was all relaxed and cool about it before - then this am he said he actually wants to know and booked in for a private scan this afternoon!

It's a boy for us too! Xxx


----------



## fuschia

Babyvaughn- what name did you decide ? Did u already have a shortlist ? We haven't got a clue ! Xxx I named dd at this stage and felt it really helped bond !!


----------



## k4th

Pgfairy - lol at doing a swap!! We're still thinking of going :yellow: congrats on feeling baby move! I've felt baby a few times - not every day but definite little kicks & flips occasionally :)

Babyvaughan - how exciting to actually have a name!! Are you going to share or keep it secret?

Fuschia - congrats on team :blue: that's one of each isn't it?? Lovely!!

I can't decide whether I'd prefer a boy or girl. A girl would be nice for dd but a boy would be nice for me & oh :shrug: guess I'm not that fussed as long as we get healthy!! No real name ideas that oh can agree on. I like Jude for a boy but dh hates it :dohh: nearly bought a car seat today. Then wimped out - 16 weeks just feels too early yet for big buys - for us anyway. My "high risk" status keeps playing on my mind :-/


----------



## babyvaughan

I actually have the hardest time with boy names. I literally thought I couldnt find one. I was looking through lists of thousands I started soon as I found out so last night I said okay you gotta find some you kinda like and let them set in so I have 3 that was like ehhh about. I had DH say things with each name. Like can you go clean your room"name" to if it fit. So I starting say the names and was down to one left standing it hit me this has to be the name its the only one I can actually picture and that I feel it fits our sons personality. Im nervous but I'm sure it's the name. Gavin Lewis Vaughan (lewis is my grandpas middle name who I was close to)


----------



## k4th

babyvaughan said:


> I actually have the hardest time with boy names. I literally thought I couldnt find one. I was looking through lists of thousands I started soon as I found out so last night I said okay you gotta find some you kinda like and let them set in so I have 3 that was like ehhh about. I had DH say things with each name. Like can you go clean your room"name" to if it fit. So I starting say the names and was down to one left standing it hit me this has to be the name its the only one I can actually picture and that I feel it fits our sons personality. Im nervous but I'm sure it's the name. Gavin Lewis Vaughan (lewis is my grandpas middle name who I was close to)

Aah I love it!! I know someone called Gavin & he is genuinely the nicest bloke!! Good choice :thumbup:


----------



## fuschia

That's great babyvaughn!

I have the same prob- I like names but I just don't feel they fit ! I might need to give it some time - see how I feel after thinking about them a bit longer.

Plus Obv me and dh have to agree- I tend to prefer more traditional names and he likes bit more obscure and unique names ! X


----------



## babyvaughan

Try on the name genie website it a section called test drive. It helps you test the name out and get a feel for it. I seriously thought I'd have to pick a name in the hospital I was being so picky but you have to have the right feeling before you can be set. Seeing my little guy on ultrasound so active and doing stuff all the time I knew what type of name I wanted for him I just hadn't found out.


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies - how are we all doing! 

Well looks like we are having babies next month eeeek!

Is everyone feeling calm and collected and prepared?

My journey re planning for birth has been a whirlwind... I started with saying I wanted an elective section following my c section previously and now I am seriously considering a homebirth!

It's not the recommendation for previous section but I am doing everything I can to make a natural birth possible for me and it may just be that the calm and familiar surroundings of home, with 2 midwives to look after me is just what I need!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## babyvaughan

I know so close!! 

I'm having a c-section and while I'm glad my lady parts and bum wont get damaged, I still really wanted to experience my water breaking and labor etc. but for me the risk to health and future is far to much to even try it so I'm just hoping my water breaks the morning of or something haha! I think if I could have a vaginal birth I would try a water birth :)


----------



## fuschia

Is it the vbac risk of rupture hats made you decide that babyvaugn?,or have you got additional complications.

I am a bit nervous about my lady parts and bum lol! X


----------



## babyvaughan

I have never had a baby but I have had several major abdominal surgeries and in my bottom, I don't have a colon anymore I have something called a Jpouch due to inflammatory bowel diease. I have bad adhesions all over but also connecting my uterus and pouch. Labor could tear my pouch poisoning both me and baby, they wouldnt be able to repair it or my bum if it was to tear as its all weakened a lot already so I would have to go back to colostomy bag. While another surgery isn't good and I will have more scarrying its the better choice of the two!


----------



## fuschia

Oh my -well I completely understand why you have chosen the option you have.

C sections can be made beautiful too. There are ways of making it more relaxed and you can still have skin to skin etc if that's what you want :) its exciting to know exactly when you will have your baby :),xx


----------



## k4th

Hi ladies :hi:

Fuschia - it's good to hear from you!! I went from wanting an elective section, to wanting a more natural birth. I still have to deliver in hospital because of other health risks, but I'm hoping to go as natural as possible. Baby may have other ideas though - he/she is in oblique position - if baby doesn't turn soon I suspect they'll go straight for a section for me. My other health risks include a complicated blood disorder, so my blood doesn't clot well. The most important thing is that me & bubs are safe & healthy at the end. Good for you considering a home birth though - how exciting!!! :)

Babyv - I'm sure your section will be fine & is the best option for you. I imagine recovery from a section will be much easier than recovery from the possible complications you describe from a vaginal birth. With my first (natural) birth - my waters didn't go until I was 10cm & pushing. They actually hurt when they popped because they were so low down!!! So I had the natural birth, but not the typical "waters go and then contractions build" type. You just never know what will happen - I'm sure your section will be lovely :)


----------



## fuschia

Hello!

Wondering how you all got on?

My son was born on 30th July . myabour started on 28th July naturally so it looked good but I ended up with a c section on 30thjuly at 4.53pm due to failure to progress.

I'm quite happy with how it went though and I'm happy that I did everything I could &).

My baby is called Callum and weighed 6lb 13oz x. How about you guys?


----------



## k4th

Congrats fuschia!!! Lovely name :) how are you recovering? Hope you're feeling well! Did you know you were having a boy? I can't remember!

My yellow bump turned :blue: My ds was born on the 29th July, weighed 8lbs 8oz & is called Luke. He's just lovely!! I'm loving being his mummy <3 My waters went at 1.30am, contractions really picked up at 5pm & he was born at 10pm. I had a second degree tear but overall had a really positive experience - my first was much harder!

Good to hear from you hun :)


----------



## countryblonde

I had my boy jesse on July 21 at 39 +2. He was 8lbs 3 oz..Crazy fast labour.. less than 4 hours. No time for pain med. I had one small tear and am recovering wonderfully. Little man is pretty gassy and fussier than ds1 but i love my monster tk death!


----------



## babyvaughan

I had my son July 9th by C-section his name is Gavin and he was 8lbs 4oz now at 5 1/2 weeks he is already 14.6lbs!! He is chunky butt :)/recovery was a lot faster than I expected by day three I was off pain meds and I stopped bleeding at 3.5 wks!/


----------

